# Help with coast to coast cycle - Irvine to Musselburgh



## dianelc (24 Jul 2016)

Hi i have just started cycling in the past two months, my 10 year old son has decided to do a coast to coast cycle for charity and i am joining him. Due to his age and our inexperience I am planning on following the cycle routes. route 7 from irvine to glasgow, then towards cambuslang and bathgate livingston to edinburgh before heading to musselburgh. Does anyone have experience on any of these routes and have any advice they can offer. It seems straight forward until we hit glasgow, then there are many routes but it looks like they may be on road.


----------



## JoshM (24 Jul 2016)

I don't have much experience of the route but if you like I'm happy to take a wee nose at the Edinburgh - Musselburgh part of the route for you if you message me what your proposed route through is.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (24 Jul 2016)

What sort of bikes are you taking? I haven't ridden the whole of the route (the only C2C I've done is Ayr-Musselburgh, on-road) but having ridden part of the Glasgow-Edinburgh cycle path, I wouldn't recommend it on road bikes. Fine on a hybrid/MTB/CX but some of the surfaces are fairly rough for skinny tyres.


----------



## boydj (24 Jul 2016)

I've done Paisley to Bathgate a few times. Into Glasgow on Paisley Road West is fine if you avoid rush hour. Cross the river in the city centre and go along the river to Trongate, then follow the A89. I've always stayed on the road until beyond Airdrie when the cyclepath becomes available - and it is properly tarmac'd now, but does meander a bit.


----------



## Booyaa (24 Jul 2016)

Just out of interest, why Musselburgh?


----------



## Kevin Alexander (24 Jul 2016)

I would suggest going via Cramond, Leith (Newhaven), Portobello, Musselburgh

That is the last stretch, pretty much one road but there is a path along the beach at portobello but not sure if its cycling friendly as I tend to stay on the road.


----------



## JoshM (24 Jul 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> I would suggest going via Cramond, Leith (Newhaven), Portobello, Musselburgh
> 
> That is the last stretch, pretty much one road but there is a path along the beach at portobello but not sure if its cycling friendly as I tend to stay on the road.


That would make sense - the prom looks pretty cycle friendly on the small bit I've walked. Not sure about Portabello to Musselburgh though


----------



## Kevin Alexander (24 Jul 2016)

JoshM said:


> That would make sense - the prom looks pretty cycle friendly on the small bit I've walked. Not sure about Portabello to Musselburgh though



Its not too bad, its a nice cycle and the roads are pretty wide meaning you can get cars going past and giving you space.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jul 2016)

Hi @dianelc and welcome.
I live in Rutherglen, which is the town before Cambuslang.
Be aware that the path along the Clyde from Rutherglen to Cambuslang is closed until further notice because they are building a new bridge.
There are no diversions in place, as far as I know you would have to go on the main road, which is a fast and busy road.
After Cambuslang I believe you have to get to Hamilton (on another fast, busy road with painted on cycle lanes), then go through Chatelherault park to join the cycle route.
All in all the route from Glasgow to Hamilton is a bit hairy and all uphill. Even to enter the park you need to turn right after a steep descent, with incoming traffic on a blind bend.
If you're riding with a 10 year old, I would advise the canal route from Glasgow: it's a bit dull, exposed to the elements, rough in places (not suitable for road bikes) but safe - well, unless you fall into it!
I would strongly NOT recommend the route @boydj suggests if you are inexperienced.
From Paisley to Glasgow the NCN7 meanders a bit, but is safe and well sign posted, only you need to watch out for unexpected twisty turns.
When are you planning to do this?
I could scout the Hamilton - Bathgate for you, but Glasgow to Hamilton will always be difficult with a 10 year old or if you're not used to riding in traffic.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

JoshM said:


> I don't have much experience of the route but if you like I'm happy to take a wee nose at the Edinburgh - Musselburgh part of the route for you if you message me what your proposed route through is.



That would be great thanks. My original plan was cycle route 75 onto route 1. Although the suggestion of crammond, leith, newhaven does sound a better option if it's safe for a 10 year old.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

phantasmagoriana said:


> What sort of bikes are you taking? I haven't ridden the whole of the route (the only C2C I've done is Ayr-Musselburgh, on-road) but having ridden part of the Glasgow-Edinburgh cycle path, I wouldn't recommend it on road bikes. Fine on a hybrid/MTB/CX but some of the surfaces are fairly rough for skinny tyres.


Hi we are both on hybrids mine have slightly wider tyres for trak and trail. My sons are slimmer but not road tyres.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

Booyaa said:


> Just out of interest, why Musselburgh?



We used to live in Dalkeith. It was my sons idea to cycle to Dalkeith to his friends but Musselburgh takes it coast to coast. Realising could have stopped at portobello lol


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> I would suggest going via Cramond, Leith (Newhaven), Portobello, Musselburgh
> 
> That is the last stretch, pretty much one road but there is a path along the beach at portobello but not sure if its cycling friendly as I tend to stay on the road.


Thanks for that. I remember that road(before my cycling days) I'm sure it's safe enough just can't remember the crammond to leith part.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi @dianelc and welcome.
> I live in Rutherglen, which is the town before Cambuslang.
> Be aware that the path along the Clyde from Rutherglen to Cambuslang is closed until further notice because they are building a new bridge.
> There are no diversions in place, as far as I know you would have to go on the main road, which is a fast and busy road.
> ...



That's fantastic info, I hadn't considered any the routes being closed. It sound like the canal route would be the way to go. If you are familiar with route 7 onto the canals where would you recommend joining the canal route and coming back off. 

This forum is Fantastic I am so greatful for all the help and expertise.


----------



## JoshM (25 Jul 2016)

dianelc said:


> That would be great thanks. My original plan was cycle route 75 onto route 1. Although the suggestion of crammond, leith, newhaven does sound a better option if it's safe for a 10 year old.



Are you on Strava? I'll cycle the route next week, going Crammond, Leith, Portobello and report back. I can also record the route I took on Strava so you can see it on a map. :-)


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

JoshM said:


> Are you on Strava? I'll cycle the route next week, going Crammond, Leith, Portobello and report back. I can also record the route I took on Strava so you can see it on a map. :-)


Thanks that would be really helpful, I have downloaded strava still trying to work out how to view other people's routes but I will keep working on it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2016)

dianelc said:


> It sound like the canal route would be the way to go. If you are familiar with route 7 onto the canals where would you recommend joining the canal route and coming back off.


Hi!
Coming from Paisley along route 7 follow the clearly signposted directions for Glasgow/SECC.
You will ride over a bridge at the BBC/STV building, next door to the Science Centre.
At the Armadillo/SECC/Hydro compound you will see a red, covered tunnel that is the continuation of the cycle route to Kelvingrove park. Ride the tunnel, at the exit follow the signs to Kelvingrove park, then the cycling route to the canal.
Click here to see a map of me riding from home to the Kelpies, that covers how to join the canal. You follow the signs to Bishopbriggs, Falkirk wheel, Edinburgh.
Attention: about 3 miles after you join the Forth and Clyde canal, you need to take a sharp right at Lochburn road, it is a short steep downhill that ends on a road open to traffic. There is also the option to wheel the bike down while using stairs.
You need to cross the road and cross it again a few yards further after the bridge, rejoin the canal via a short hill.
Note: the SECC area and the tunnel will be closed from the 2nd to around the 7th of August 2016.
You can still reach Kelvingrove park by riding the way I did on my return on the ride linked. Note this park is always busy with dogs and pedestrian, also lots of short steep hills and blind bends, but you're out of it in 10 min.
When you get to the Falkirk Wheel, follow the clear signs to Edinburgh, after about 25 miles you will get to the city. From Glasgow to Edinburgh it's about 50 canal miles.
I seem to recall that @Brandane found a route from the Kelpies to Edinburgh on a nice new path, hopefully he will come along shortly.
The canal from the Falkirk Wheel to Embra is dull with a rough surface, while if you could follow the Kelpies route at the Wheel, and then get to Edinburgh this would be a much nicer cycle.



dianelc said:


> Thanks that would be really helpful, I have downloaded strava still trying to work out how to view other people's routes but I will keep working on it.


Click on the blue text above to see my route on Strava, then click on the map to enlarge bits you want to focus on.
It's a good idea to google pictures of places you're not sure of, at least when you see them you know you're not lost, that's what I do 
On this ride you can see the map from Paisley to Glasgow SECC along NCR7.
Any more questions, just ask


----------



## Booyaa (25 Jul 2016)

I used to commute the Hamilton to Glasgow every day, not a great road for a 10 year old as mentioned by Pat. If you are just looking to get there, then the best way is join the canal (Forth and Clyde then on the the Union) as early as possible and go straight through to Edinburgh, down to the beach and follow the coast road through Porty beach to Musselburgh.


----------



## Booyaa (25 Jul 2016)

oh, and remember that Musselburgh was a burgh before Edinburgh was named.


----------



## Brandane (25 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi!
> Coming from Paisley along route 7 follow the clearly signposted directions for Glasgow/SECC.
> You will ride over a bridge at the BBC/STV building, next door to the Science Centre.
> At the Armadillo/SECC/Hydro compound you will see a red, covered tunnel that is the continuation of the cycle route to Kelvingrove park. Ride the tunnel, at the exit follow the signs to Kelvingrove park, then the cycling route to the canal.
> ...


The route I took from the Kelpies to Edinburgh is not what I would recommend to the OP as it took in some busy bits with steep climbs around Bo'ness.
If I was her I would go with the canal route, it's not dull the first time you do it! In fact I still quite enjoy it for a change from the roads.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi!
> Coming from Paisley along route 7 follow the clearly signposted directions for Glasgow/SECC.
> You will ride over a bridge at the BBC/STV building, next door to the Science Centre.
> At the Armadillo/SECC/Hydro compound you will see a red, covered tunnel that is the continuation of the cycle route to Kelvingrove park. Ride the tunnel, at the exit follow the signs to Kelvingrove park, then the cycling route to the canal.
> ...


That's a great help. Thank you. We are planning the cycle for the 8th October so hopefully the good old Scottish weather will be kind to us.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

Brandane said:


> The route I took from the Kelpies to Edinburgh is not what I would recommend to the OP as it took in some busy bits with steep climbs around Bo'ness.
> If I was her I would go with the canal route, it's not dull the first time you do it! In fact I still quite enjoy it for a change from the roads.


Thanks for that. Will go with your advice and follow the canal route.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

Booyaa said:


> I used to commute the Hamilton to Glasgow every day, not a great road for a 10 year old as mentioned by Pat. If you are just looking to get there, then the best way is join the canal (Forth and Clyde then on the the Union) as early as possible and go straight through to Edinburgh, down to the beach and follow the coast road through Porty beach to Musselburgh.


Thanks for the advice as a novice and a 10 year old. We want the safest route so will opt with the canal route. Just getting into cycling so don't want this to be our last cycle haha.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2016)

dianelc said:


> Just getting into cycling so don't want this to be our last cycle haha.


October can be quite cold and wet!
Over how many days are you doing this?
Have you got good mechanical knowledge or support you can call on?


----------



## JoshM (25 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> October can be quite cold and wet!
> Over how many days are you doing this?
> Have you got good mechanical knowledge or support you can call on?



Not to mention the appropriate gear for poor weather, overshoes, layers etc. A few days of bone chilling side long rain in insufficient clothing would be enough to put most 10 year olds off ever cycling again. 

Also plan in 'get off points' - places you can leave the route and go home if you really need to. In the dark/rain when your cold and hungry isn't the time to be trying to plan these things.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> October can be quite cold and wet!
> Over how many days are you doing this?
> Have you got good mechanical knowledge or support you can call on?



We aim to take 2-3 days it's the start of the school October week so just as long as we finish as he is doing it for charity. Planning on building up our rides in advance so aiming for 3 hours stop for lunch then hopefully another 2-3 hours and then a hotel with hot bath, overnight stay and similar the following day. My husband will be in the car for backup. My mechanical knowledge is zero so far. Both our bikes are new and will get them serviced before we start. They are both hybrid ridgebacks so hopefully there will be a dealer/independent not to far off route that my husband could access. All tips would be greatly welcomed tho.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2016)

JoshM said:


> In the dark/rain when your cold and hungry isn't the time to be trying to plan these things.


Goodness, I forgot that!
October, short days: be aware @dianelc that the canal is unlit.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2016)

dianelc said:


> My husband will be in the car for backup.


I am relieved 


dianelc said:


> My mechanical knowledge is zero so far.


Get some basics asp!
Learn how to change inner tubes at home, taking wheels on and of several times until it becomes routine, specially the back one.
Plenty of YouTube videos to help.
Learn also how to use glueless patches, in case you get multiple punctures.
Do a trial mini tour (or several) when it's raining, it will show up what you need clothing wise.
You don't need a Ridgeback retailer, any bike shop will be able to help.
Have at least one waterproof pannier, so food/phone/ spare socks don't get wet.
Just before Edinburgh you need to go through a short tunnel, take a torch.
You also need to walk the bikes over an aqueduct, this one.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

JoshM said:


> Not to mention the appropriate gear for poor weather, overshoes, layers etc. A few days of bone chilling side long rain in insufficient clothing would be enough to put most 10 year olds off ever cycling again.
> 
> Also plan in 'get off points' - places you can leave the route and go home if you really need to. In the dark/rain when your cold and hungry isn't the time to be trying to plan these things.


Yeah have thought about clothing. I know we need to be well prepared for the elements especially wind and rain. Thankfully we have only had to endure light rain so far so our waterproofs have been ok. Have been holding off on buying clothing. I'm sure the range in prices vary from effectiveness and desirability. I don't want to scrimp on quality (because I want to enjoy cycling in winter) but don't need to pay just for a name. I'm also still hopeful our summer will be in October lol. Didn't think of overshoes. Will put that on our list.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2016)

dianelc said:


> Didn't think of overshoes. Will put that on our list.


In my experience, overshoes on non clipped in pedals are not effective.
I mean, I must have shredded half dozen!
Get some waterproof walking shoes: pricey but worth it, you can use them after the tour anyway.
Try several on in shops: they need to be stiff soled, not with a high collar to the ankle or pedaling will be uncomfortable.
On a canal ride in winter it is muddy: you bikes must have mudguards, or you'll get a wet bum.
Get grippy pedals, like these. Shop around, you can get similar much cheaper.


----------



## JoshM (25 Jul 2016)

Just a note on overshoes. Mine worked on flat pedals all winter last year. Though I probably did fewer miles than Pat. Perhaps they're worth a shot if cost is an issue.


----------



## dianelc (25 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I am relieved
> 
> Get some basics asp!
> Learn how to change inner tubes at home, taking wheels on and of several times until it becomes routine, specially the back one.
> ...


I can fix a puncture from years ago when I was a kid. I will need to practice tho as I'm sure the tyres are different these days. Not sure what puncture resist means for repairs if anything. I remember using the handle of a spoon to take the outer tyre off.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2016)

dianelc said:


> Have been holding off on buying clothing.


Look a bargain for your son. I've got that jacket, it's a good one.


dianelc said:


> Not sure what puncture resist means


Tyres almost bombproof if you pump them up at the correct pressure, as shown on the tyre wall: look at Schwalbe tyres.
Normally the tyres that come on a new bike are made of cheese


----------



## Brandane (26 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> October can be quite cold and wet!


So can July! And August. May and June too..... Last October was probably the nicest month of the year. Good old Scotland!


----------



## JoshM (28 Jul 2016)

I'm sorry @dianelc I've not managed to get out to east Lothian for you this week. I'm in the process of moving house and things have gotten away from me this week. 

I've not forgotten though, and will do it asap for you


----------



## dianelc (29 Jul 2016)

JoshM said:


> I'm sorry @dianelc I've not managed to get out to east Lothian for you this week. I'm in the process of moving house and things have gotten away from me this week.
> 
> I've not forgotten though, and will do it asap for you



Thanks josh no rush. The help you have all given us is invaluable. The time it is saving me on research is giving me more time to get out on my bike. I originally bought my bike to encourage me to take the kids a five mile cycle to the park or beach instead of taking the car all the time. I can't believe how hooked I am now. 

It is costing me a few pennies tho. When my son decided to do this cycle he was riding a kids carrera mountain bike with 20inch wheels. Way to small and overdue an upgrade. He picked up his ridgeback dimension with upgraded gears on Monday. I have ordered his jacket as recommend by pat and also got him a long sleeved Altura cycle jersey exdisplay for £15. And a couple of neck tubes to stop us eating bugs My shopping list is growing. But will need to wait till next month


----------



## fimm (29 Jul 2016)

Do you have a plan of how you are going to get from the canal to Crammond or Musselburgh? I'm an Edinburgh resident, I can make some suggestions... 
You've got the option of going via the Innocent railway path directly towards Musselburgh or taking the North Edinburgh path network towards Leith or Crammond


----------



## dianelc (29 Jul 2016)

fimm said:


> Do you have a plan of how you are going to get from the canal to Crammond or Musselburgh? I'm an Edinburgh resident, I can make some suggestions.


That's my missing link so far. All suggestions welcomed thanks.


----------



## dianelc (29 Jul 2016)

fimm said:


> Do you have a plan of how you are going to get from the canal to Crammond or Musselburgh? I'm an Edinburgh resident, I can make some suggestions...
> You've got the option of going via the Innocent railway path directly towards Musselburgh or taking the North Edinburgh path network towards Leith or Crammond



Thanks fimm I will look at both of those suggestions on the map. Do you have an opinion on which would be most cycle friendly, keen to stay off roads where possible but aware some overgrown paths may not be ideal either.


----------



## dianelc (1 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Look a bargain for your son. I've got that jacket, it's a good one.
> 
> Tyres almost bombproof if you pump them up at the correct pressure, as shown on the tyre wall: look at Schwalbe tyres.
> Normally the tyres that come on a new bike are made of cheese



Got the jacket thanks. I've also had a look at my tires as although my bike is a ridgeback frame it was a shop build so not a standard model. The tyres that are on it are specialised borough armadillo. Does this mean they are more hard cheese than cheddar? Or Am I going to be stopping to fix punctures on a regular basis?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Aug 2016)

Sorry can't say, I'm a Schwalbe (make of tyres) exclusive user.
You could post a question about your armadillos on the components forum, or do a forum search.


----------



## dianelc (1 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sorry can't say, I'm a Schwalbe (make of tyres) exclusive user.
> You could post a question about your armadillos on the components forum, or do a forum search.


Will do thanks and will keep in mind the schwalbe tyres for future replacements.


----------



## Rasmus (2 Aug 2016)

Specialised armadillo is a decent tyre. Mine punctured once, at end of life when the rubber wore through.

Just try to avoid the biggest potholes etc and you should be fine.

Still good advice to have a practice run at a tube change at home!


----------



## flake99please (2 Aug 2016)

I would certainly take a 10 year old along the innocent railway path to Musselburgh. If you would like a detailed route from the canal to your destination, let me know. There are several quiet roads which will cut a significant amount of distance off following the canal between Linlithgow & Edinburgh. It all depends on where your route takes you. Depending on where your journey takes you, Im fairly confident that I can find the safest route for you & your son 15 miles west of the city to your final destination. Depending on dates/times I would happily be a guide for you both.


----------



## fimm (2 Aug 2016)

Sorry, I posted and went away for the weekend! I'm with @flake99please that the Innocent would be the way to go. There's one nasty bit that I can think of (between the canal and the Meadows). I'm happy to leave route descriptions to @flake99please as it sounds as though they know the route better than I do (I live west of the city centre so don't go that way very often).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Aug 2016)

fimm said:


> There's one nasty bit that I can think of (between the canal and the Meadows).


Yes, the right turn uphill with incoming traffic: maybe worth crossing on foot there with the wee one.


----------



## dianelc (2 Aug 2016)

flake99please said:


> I would certainly take a 10 year old along the innocent railway path to Musselburgh. If you would like a detailed route from the canal to your destination, let me know. There are several quiet roads which will cut a significant amount of distance off following the canal between Linlithgow & Edinburgh. It all depends on where your route takes you. Depending on where your journey takes you, Im fairly confident that I can find the safest route for you & your son 15 miles west of the city to your final destination. Depending on dates/times I would happily be a guide for you both.



Wow so kind. Whatever route you think would be safest. We aim to set off on Saturday 8th of October. I'm hopeful that we will be finishing on Sunday the 9th all going well. We have only cycled on quieter roads so far as mainly sticking to cycle routes but Starting to build our confidence. All advice welcome


----------



## dianelc (22 Sep 2016)

Decided to do a dummy run from Paisley to the Falkirk wheel at the weekend as this looked like the part of the route we were most likely to get lost. Despite @Pat "5mph" idiots guide I still managed to get lost a couple of times but found our way eventually thanks to your invaluable directions and map. Think we might venture to the east of the country to try out the part between the canal and the innocent railway. Being out at the weekend also taught us that the paths are so crowded that we now plan to set off on the Monday when it's a bit quieter.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Sep 2016)

Would you not be better taking the A71 ?
Seems a lot more straight forward than heading for Glasgow


----------



## dianelc (22 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Would you not be better taking the A71 ?
> Seems a lot more straight forward than heading for Glasgow


Yeah it would have been. We were trying to avoid the roads as we are both inexperienced.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Sep 2016)

Ah right ,it is a busy road mind you.
I would suggest the Barrhead road,but much the same as the A71 in that it's well used .
Ok,it was just a thought .
I'm just wondering if you could head to Stewarton through Lawthorn,and onto the Old Glasgow Road.
A lot quieter and safer I reckon


----------



## dianelc (22 Sep 2016)

Think


MarquisMatsugae said:


> Ah right ,it is a busy road mind you.
> I would suggest the Barrhead road,but much the same as the A71 in that it's well used .
> Ok,it was just a thought .
> I'm just wondering if you could head to Stewarton through Lawthorn,and onto the Old Glasgow Road.
> A lot quieter and safer I reckon


i think we could have coped with that. We have set up a just giving page stating our route along the cycle paths so should stick to the long winded way for now. Thanks for your advice tho. Are you local to Ayrshire?


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Sep 2016)

The original route from irvine to glasgow was along the N7 cycle route. The section from Kilwinning to Glengarnock is on quiet back roads, the rest is pretty much traffic free.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Sep 2016)

dianelc said:


> Think
> 
> i think we could have coped with that. We have set up a just giving page stating our route along the cycle paths so should stick to the long winded way for now. Thanks for your advice tho. Are you local to Ayrshire?



23 years staying in Milgarholm Avenue.


----------



## dianelc (22 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> 23 years staying in Milgarholm Avenue.


Yeah. Haven't came across many Ayrshire people on here.


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Sep 2016)

I’m in sunny saltcoats...


----------



## dianelc (22 Sep 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> I’m in sunny saltcoats...


Saltcoats was very sunny when I cycled through it


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Sep 2016)

I left Irvine 16 years ago.
I don't miss it one bit


----------



## dianelc (22 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I left Irvine 16 years ago.
> I don't miss it one bit


How could you not miss the rivergate


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Sep 2016)

I do miss the Beach Park and "Eggie" for a great blast on my MTB


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Sep 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> I’m in sunny saltcoats...



Ah,takes me back to my Ten Pin Bowling days at the Pavillion Bowl.
One of my other leisure loves


----------



## dianelc (22 Sep 2016)

Yeah not much has changed in Irvine except the 'new magnum' which has yet to open, and doesn't seem to be anywhere as good as the original.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (22 Sep 2016)

And inconveniently placed smack bang in the middle of the Cross 
Last time I saw it ,it was a shell .

(My mum still stays in Irvine,but not Milgarholm.Thornhouse avenue.)


----------



## fimm (23 Sep 2016)

Here's how I would get from the canal to the Innocent:
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6958988
The tricky bit is in fact the first bit off the canal: when you get to the right turn from Gilmore Place into Home Street (there's a big theatre opposite) I'd suggest that you get off on the left and wait for the pedestrian phase and walk across. The light sequence is evil and the turning is a major point of complaint on the Edinburgh cycling forum.
Once you are onto the Meadows then you've got good-for-the-UK infrastructure all the way to the Innocent.


----------



## dianelc (23 Sep 2016)

Thanks @fimm that's really helpful.


----------



## flake99please (23 Sep 2016)

You can avoid most traffic by heading up Leamington Terrace at the bridge and then head back down the shared use path towards the Innocent. The are other options of avoiding the city centre a little further up the canal.


----------



## dianelc (23 Sep 2016)

flake99please said:


> You can avoid most traffic by heading up Leamington Terrace at the bridge and then head back down the shared use path towards the Innocent. The are other options of avoiding the city centre a little further up the canal.


Ok I will study google maps tonight. Where would you suggest coming off?


----------



## Brandane (24 Sep 2016)

dianelc said:


> Yeah not much has changed in Irvine except the 'new magnum' which has yet to open, and doesn't seem to be anywhere as good as the original.


I briefly worked for KA Leisure at the start of the summer - until I realised that "Caretaker at Recreation park" actually meant "cleaner at the Magnum"!
Which was a pity, as the caretaker part of it was quite enjoyable when they actually left you to do that. And as an added bonus, I quite enjoyed doing the commute from Largs by bike, weather permitting.

I know this suggestion might be a bit at odds with your current plan, but last year I did a Scottish C2C from Largs to Berwick upon Tweed, via overnight stops at Lanark and Melrose.
I did a thread about it HERE.
The route is shown on the Strava links on the above thread. It was done over 3 days with mileages of 66, 52, and 44 on the respective days. All on minor roads* or bike paths (and using the "Tweed Valley Cycle route" from Biggar to Berwick). The only big climb was the Fairlie Moor Road, but obviously if you started in Irvine you would cut over to Stewarton, and Fairlie Moor wouldn't come into your plans.
* Apart from those caused by my stupidity and navigational errors, i.e. between Strathaven and Lanark. Easily fixed. Oh, and you don't want to take the muddy path out of Biggar that I did! There is a minor road available.

Edit.... I just saw this information on my link to the Tweed Valley cycle route. "Repeated long hilly stages including remote areas. High degree of self sufficiency required and some require multi-day/night trips." From memory, there are some hilly sections, but nothing too drastic. Might be a bit much for a 10 year old though, come to think of it. Don't want to put him off on his first tour!


----------



## dianelc (5 Oct 2016)

My son got a write up in the paper

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/l...D=ios_DailyRecordNewsApp_AppShare_Click_Other


----------



## Turdus philomelos (5 Oct 2016)

What a great guy.







You must be well proud.


----------



## dianelc (5 Oct 2016)

Turdus philomelos said:


> What a great guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We sure are and he really has pushed me in my journey into newbie cyclist.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Oct 2016)

What a wonderful gesture from your lad.
And such a worthwhile cause


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Oct 2016)

Irvine makes me smile...

We booked in at the Hallmark hotel, and arrived late afternoon, sodden after a couple of hours of heavy rain.

As we approached the desk, teh "Concierge" simply announced....

"Towels for the lady and gentleman"

That set the tone for the stay. A separate secure room for the bikes, and all part of the service


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Oct 2016)

... and the car park at Lochwinnoch broke my Airnimal!

Took the sleeper to Glasgow and stopped off at LochWinnoch Cafe for a mid morning snack

There is a small (very small) kerb, as you enter. Almighty "crack" and the frame had failed!












More seriously, we did this some 15 years ago and the route was fine, but large sections have been changed / downgradrd and diverted, especially around Bathgate

If they are still there do allow time to explo ethe sculptures along the route


----------



## dianelc (5 Oct 2016)

Where did your journey take you? We stopped at a cafe in lochwinoch on Saturday the food was great and really friendly staff. They have made us plan to stop there on Monday.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Oct 2016)

I took a taxi to Irvine, and sat in the pub.

A quick calculation showed that if I looked at the full price fare home, lost hotel cancellations etc then it would cost me about £150

So went into a local bike shop and bought a Ridgeback, the company that had sold me the Airnimal agreed to pay the costs for the bike to be returned to them and replaced... so off I went and completed the Lochs and Glens (South) along with a quick diversion around the Wicker Man locations of Galloway


----------



## dianelc (5 Oct 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I took a taxi to Irvine, and sat in the pub.
> 
> A quick calculation showed that if I looked at the full price fare home, lost hotel cancellations etc then it would cost me about £150
> 
> So went into a local bike shop and bought a Ridgeback, the company that had sold me the Airnimal agreed to pay the costs for the bike to be returned to them and replaced... so off I went and completed the Lochs and Glens (South) along with a quick diversion around the Wicker Man locations of Galloway


That will be the same guy that sold me my ridgeback lol


----------



## dianelc (9 Oct 2016)

All set to leave at 7am tomorrow morning Thanks to all who have offered there wisdom and advice. It has been invaluable. I will keep you posted with our progress


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Oct 2016)

Good luck!
The weather seems to be holding, I think you will stay dry.


----------



## dianelc (9 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Good luck!
> The weather seems to be holding, I think you will stay dry.


The weather forcast seems perfect so far and all the cycle paths should be free from puddles given the weather we have had last week.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Oct 2016)

Are you nearly there yet ?  Falkirk, that is ! 

How is the younger of the riders doing ?

... and the less young ?


----------



## flake99please (10 Oct 2016)

Any idea on a departure time tomorrow, and route to Edinburgh?


----------



## dianelc (10 Oct 2016)

We arrived at the Falkirk wheel at 17:30 after a puncture in Paisley that was kindly repaired by a far more experienced and prepared cyclist. We were very appreciative. 

Nathan is taking it in his stride. 

I was fine but waited so long now my thighs are starting to ache. Time for a bath and we will be raring to go in the morning. 
Not sure about set off time. Think we might have a longer lie in and will hopefully be on our way.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Oct 2016)

YAY!  Well Done Nathan and @dianelc!  Excellent work !

@flake99please I'm riding out to Linlithgow (or Philipstoun if I'm a bit late setting off  ) to ride with Nathan and dianelc along the canal towpath all the way in to the Leamington Bridge, then up the Gilmore Place, across the Meadows, Innocent R'way path to P'bello, then choose which way to M'burgh - probably down Daiches Brae and along the A199 to Fisherrow.

Timings are obviously Nathan-dependent but I am aiming to be at the Linlithgow Canal Centre by 1100, either to await their arrival or to sprint after them in the direction of Edinburgh ! 






If their start is delayed, the coffee is quite good there, I believe !  Dianelc is keeping me informed of their progress as the day opens ...  (hopefully )


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Oct 2016)

Excellent @Scoosh!
No way they can get lost now, one thing less to worry for @dianelc and the wee one, hope the weather holds!
Post pictures!


----------



## Scoosh (10 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Post pictures!


Pat, Pat  - you've seen my (cycling) phone - it doesn't even have a colour screen ...  ... a CAMERA ??


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Oct 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Pat, Pat  - you've seen my (cycling) phone - it doesn't even have a colour screen ...  ... a CAMERA ??


Get Nathan to take pictures from his phone, email them to you, then post them from your computer. 
Or get him to sign on his Mum's account and post the pics himself from his phone. 
Or @dianelc could take the pictures herself and post them from her phone. 
Or ... take your new phone ...


----------



## dianelc (10 Oct 2016)

Haha @Pat "5mph" has all the answers


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Oct 2016)

dianelc said:


> Haha @Pat "5mph" has all the answers


@Scoosh well knows that 
Have a great day tomorrow, both of you: the first bit after the Wheel is a bit rough, but when you get to Linlithgow it's lovely all the way to Edinburgh.
Can hubby drive you to the Kelpies after the challenge is done, on the way back?
Would be a shame to miss them if you're in the area.


----------



## dianelc (10 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Scoosh well knows that
> Have a great day tomorrow, both of you: the first bit after the Wheel is a bit rough, but when you get to Linlithgow it's lovely all the way to Edinburgh.
> Can hubby drive you to the Kelpies after the challenge is done, on the way back?
> Would be a shame to miss them if you're in the area.


Thanks @Pat "5mph" we are staying overnight in Musselburgh to catch up with some friends and hoping Nathan can maybe go to his old school to tell them what he's been up to (they're not off till next week same as Glasgow). Then will see what the times like. The cyclist who fixed Nathan's puncture advised the same so if we don't see them this time we will need to make a trip back.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Oct 2016)

dianelc said:


> Haha @Pat "5mph" has all the answers


You can't begin to know the reality  ... unless you've met our Pat !


----------



## dianelc (10 Oct 2016)

Haha I think I'm getting the idea


----------



## Scoosh (10 Oct 2016)

@dianelc - as I said up thread, I'm aiming for the Linlithgow Canal Centre for 1100. It's about 1 hour for you and a wee bit more for me, so I'll head off around 0930 and see you there ! Txt me if you're going to be earlier and I'll detour to the canal path at Philipstoun and head towards Liligow from there.

See you tomorrow !


----------



## dianelc (10 Oct 2016)

That's brilliant will text you when we're leaving the wheel. Forcast is dry again so should be good . See you tomorrow. 

I will recognise you being the one with the trailer on the back for your phone  

Can you tell I've found the imojies


----------



## Scoosh (10 Oct 2016)

If it's not too nippy, I'll have a CC top on with a yellow cap - otherwise a yellow rain jacket and a yellow cap.


----------



## dianelc (11 Oct 2016)

Great. I'm sure you will spot us a mile off. There didn't seem to be any amateurs on the paths yesterday. 

Nathan will have a yellow jacket and mine is pink. We don't cycle fast enough not to feel the cold so you better might need your jacket on


----------



## flake99please (11 Oct 2016)

I've just finished work. I sense a small convoy.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Oct 2016)

Well? Are you all in the pub having a pint? Apart from Nathan, of course, our hero deserves the biggest cake ever!


----------



## Scoosh (11 Oct 2016)

flake99please said:


> I've just finished work. I sense a small convoy.


I'm afraid your/our convoy got a bit delayed.  Turns out people who live in Falkirk and even those who work at the Falkirk Wheel** believe that 'there is only one canal', so my 'main body' to be escorted started off by going to see the Kelpies - which was very nice but unfortunately, in completely the wrong direction.  I pootled along the _right_ canal and met them at Polmont, to proceed to Linlithgow (where the Canal Centre is Closed until March next year) and the Park Bistro, where we (the riders and their travelling entourage/support/paparazzi) stopped briefly for lunch. We continued on into light drizzle, which soon stopped, then started again between Ratho and Harrison Park. Leamington Bridge was the next RV with the paparzzzi - where we caught them off guard, coming out of the bright sun . Gilmore Place had about 1 car on it  so we were quickly and safely across the Meadows and I managed to find the Innocent Railway and then it was a lovely downhill run to the steps over the railway and the wonderful path down Daiches Brae to the main road and a 5 minute run to the finish at Fisherrow, arriving about 5.15.
Young Nathan rode long and strong, never complained (to me, at any rate  but I don't think he is a complainer ) ate, drank and comfort stopped well and kept up the good pace we needed to finish before dark.

It really was a great privilege to ride with such lovely people, so my thanks go to the Initiator , his delightful Mum  and all the family who made me feel so welcome into 'Team Nathan'. Well Done, young man ! and  !

I have but 2 concerns:

riding on the canal paths is not very sociable - they are too narrow to ride side-by-side and are, frankly a bit boring after the first 5km
what is he planning next ? 



**somewhere, they seem to have missed the purpose of the Wheel ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Oct 2016)

Oh no! Our fault: did nobody mention the upper canal to @dianelc?
I was sure it's signposted before you enter the wheel!
So did they end up at the Kelpies then had to turn back?
At least they got to see them.
Well done team Nathan!


----------



## Scoosh (11 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh no! Our fault: did nobody mention the upper canal to @dianelc?
> I was sure it's signposted before you enter the wheel!
> So did they end up at the Kelpies then had to turn back?
> At least they got to see them.
> Well done team Nathan!


Not your fault at all, @Pat "5mph" - as I said, even the locals didn't know there are 2 canals !!! Diane asked if this was the route to Edinburgh - which it was, if you wanted to go via the Kelpies  ... and Yes, they got to the Kelpies before appreciating that this was not the right way (Nathan claims he knew it was wrong ...) ... I suspect young Nathan just wanted some extra miles


----------



## Brandane (11 Oct 2016)

Well done Nathan , and his Mum , and the support team/convoy/press liaison . A brilliant achievement!


----------



## dianelc (11 Oct 2016)

haha. I have enjoyed a lovely cold glass of wine and we are currently awaiting a takeaway from our favourite Dalkeith Indian (Nathan's choice) although I think he has consumed 3 times the calories he burned in sugar along the way. Nathan has visited his friend that was one of his motivations to do the coast to coast (visit his friend while raising over £1800 for Anthony Nolan. I think his sense of humour was lost on our wee detour that added an extra few miles before we started today.  But he was smiling by the time we reached the meadows lol. 

No need to apologise @Pat "5mph" i did see on the map that the cycle route continued up the hill, but when several locals told me I was wrong I thought they would know best . We did get to see the kelpies tho and that made it obvious we were on the wrong path.  Worth it for the photos. 

@Scoosh went beyond the call of duty, giving up his full day to make sure Nathan got to complete his challenge today. I can guarantee I would have had us posted "lost in Edinburgh" with a finish time sometime tomorrow. It was great to get lots of helpful advice from an experienced cyclist which we has taken onboard. And he is of course just a genuinely great guy. 

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to helping Nathan complete his challenge your messesages and support have been invaluable. What a fantastic forum with fantastic people. 

Photos to follow


----------



## Scoosh (11 Oct 2016)

Not really - just a CC regular who likes to help out when he can. 

I believe the total raised is upwards of £2,000 too - so many others reckon Nathan is a





With so many people having pledged their hard-earned, we couldn't let him off with not getting to the end ! 

.. and thank you for your kind wurds.


----------



## fimm (12 Oct 2016)

I'm very glad to hear that you made it safely! 
Well done everyone


----------



## Scoosh (12 Oct 2016)

fimm said:


> I'm very glad to hear that you made it safely!
> Well done everyone


Indeed - and a big  to you for posting up the route to the Innocent Rail path - I followed it  ... sort of  but we found the right tunnel !


----------



## fimm (12 Oct 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Indeed - and a big  to you for posting up the route to the Innocent Rail path - I followed it  ... sort of  but we found the right tunnel !


No problem - but that sounds as though you had an issue somewhere?


----------



## dianelc (12 Oct 2016)

fimm said:


> No problem - but that sounds as though you had an issue somewhere?


@fimm the innocent railway path was a nice route and far more sociable than the canal route so a nice way to end our journey 

The issue was a slight hesitation as to which street to turn down but @Scoosh paused for a mere second then found the right path


----------



## Scoosh (13 Oct 2016)

@Pat "5mph" - Not only did the wee fella make it to Musselburgh - there is proof !





Still smiling ! 
Nice lad and Mum with whom to ride - never complained, always smiling ... I think he's got the bug ...  ... and she's got the "Better help him all we can" down to a fine art.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Oct 2016)

Cheers for the picture @Scoosh, he did well!


----------



## dianelc (13 Oct 2016)

View attachment 147728

Day one, 7am, 3 degrees, clear skys set off from Irvine 

Fantastic Scottish weather for a cycle, survived the hills over to kilbirnie before a pause in lochwinnoch to capture the view.


----------



## dianelc (13 Oct 2016)

Stopped for a quick hot chocolate and a scone at the canal in Paisley. Right on the cycle route and very nice and cyclist friendly. 
Then on our way to Glasgow with Nathan picking up a puncture enroute (very helpfully fixed by a passing cyclist and workman who was working on the building site) joined the canal at kelvin grove park. Stopped again at the stables in Kirkintilloch (great bar snack pizza but coffee was rubbish, also very cyclist friendly tho). Back on the bikes to the Falkirk wheel just as the clouds were looking very black. We had great weather and Nathan was still smiling as day one came to a close.


----------



## dianelc (14 Oct 2016)

Day 2. Mild morning little drizzly and breezy but still fantastic weather to be on the bikes. Had a good breakfast and set off at 9:20 was surprised to see the kelpies in the distance but realised we were getting closer and so must have been on the wrong path. (Don't ask the locals, they must not use the canal routes as 4 different locals all confirmed that this was in fact the right way) got to see the kelpies before warning @Scoosh we may be a little later than planned at linthithgow . So 10 miles later we were back at the start and on the right track 

Nathan was delighted to meet @Scoosh as he had warned me that we should have done a trial run of the Falkirk Edinburgh route. He obviously felt confident we would have no more mishaps when he was no longer relying on me haha. 

The park bistro was very nice and broke up the canal route. We both found the Clyde and forth canal a bit more interesting than the union canal. I think Nathan got so bored he crashed into a gait that he hadn't noticed and fell off . Back on the bike and on to Edinburgh where the kids were out in the canoes and the route started to get interesting. 
Loved all the helpful advice from @Scoosh about road positions going through the city. Can now see the appeal of the roads. Although cars don't move very fast in Edinburgh so felt we weren't holding anyone up very much. Edinburgh to Musselburgh was the best part of day 2 and seemed much shorter than I expected. 

So mission accomplished and hats off to cycle chat. I think the planning would have been more difficult than the actual cycle if it wasn't for all your advice and of course our personal guide on day 2. 

Nathan completed his challenge and raised £2000 for Anthony Nolan. So thanks for your advice, support and donations. 
Oh and you have also passed the bug onto me


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Oct 2016)

Excellent report and pictures, Diane, cheers for that!
You're so right about the Stables coffee 
@Scoosh is an outstanding teacher, he will carry on teaching you even after you're already learned  
You're also correct about using the roads: for example you could have ridden Paisley to Glasgow on in half of the time it takes to ride the NCR, it is also a completely flat 9 miles, not much of a challenge apart from the motorized traffic.
The lanes you rode instead are lovely though, aren't they?
What next for you and the intrepid Nathan?
A CC Ecosse group ride!


----------



## dianelc (14 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Excellent report and pictures, Diane, cheers for that!
> You're so right about the Stables coffee
> @Scoosh is an outstanding teacher, he will carry on teaching you even after you're already learned
> You're also correct about using the roads: for example you could have ridden Paisley to Glasgow on in half of the time it takes to ride the NCR, it is also a completely flat 9 miles, not much of a challenge apart from the motorized traffic.
> ...


First a wee short ride tomorrow with my youngest who I have promised I will go a cycle with  she's only 5! And has been desperate to come with us on training rides lol. 

I don't think Nathan has been put off (probably thanks to the fantastic weather we had). A cc ecosse group ride might be something to train for. It would be good to do something a bit more sociable .


----------



## Brandane (15 Oct 2016)

dianelc said:


> A cc ecosse group ride might be something to train for.


Here's a list of stuff you need to train for:
1. Stopping.
2. Shopping.
Hope that helps!


----------



## dianelc (15 Oct 2016)

Brandane said:


> Here's a list of stuff you need to train for:
> 1. Stopping.
> 2. Shopping.
> Hope that helps!


Ha ha I better get training then! Shopping is a very serious business and shouldn't ever be under trained for.  
Thanks for the heads up @Brandane


----------



## Brandane (15 Oct 2016)

dianelc said:


> Ha ha I better get training then! Shopping is a very serious business and shouldn't ever be under trained for.
> Thanks for the heads up @Brandane


I was assuming that @Pat "5mph" would be involved in any CC Écosse ride .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Oct 2016)

Brandane said:


> I was assuming that @Pat "5mph" would be involved in any CC Écosse ride .


Absolutely: some CC Ecossers will bail out at the smallest rain drop  not me


----------



## Brandane (15 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Absolutely: some CC Ecossers will bail out at the smallest rain drop  not me








Anyway ..... I only bailed out so that the rest of you would have a chance to enjoy some dry weather; and it worked!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Oct 2016)

You'll be slagged about Pitlochry forever @Brandane


----------



## dianelc (15 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Absolutely: some CC Ecossers will bail out at the smallest rain drop  not me


Haha in my little experience any ride over one hour will mean an encounter with some of the wet stuff


----------



## bruce1530 (20 Oct 2016)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/local-news/remarkable-irvine-schoolboy-cycles-120miles-9086972


----------



## dianelc (20 Oct 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/local-news/remarkable-irvine-schoolboy-cycles-120miles-9086972


They edited my comments about @Scoosh


----------



## Scoosh (20 Oct 2016)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Oct 2016)

dianelc said:


> They edited my comments about @Scoosh


What did you say about him?


----------



## dianelc (20 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What did you say about him?


Talking about the generosity of the public I mentioned that @Scoosh had given up his day to track us down and cycled all the way to Musselburgh with us, making sure we didn't make anymore detours. Haha.


----------

